# Having a handmade quilt cleaned.



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

My Mom made a quilt years ago. I don't know if it has ever been cleaned or washed. I would like to have it washed/cleaned before putting it into storage. 

Is there any suggestions or methods that have been used here? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a very special quilt, about 20 years old and all cotton, I think. Anyway, I have it dry cleaned and it looks like new. Don't know what others think, but water and agitation, in my mind create a burden for the batting.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you! I was wondering about dry cleaning and I am glad to have your personal experience.


----------



## jad44 (Apr 10, 2008)

It depends on what kind of batting it has - if it is wool - do not wash! if it is cotton or polyester - I put cold water in my automatic - and dissolve a spoon of Oxy-clean in the water - then carefully put the quilt into the machine - and do the old washer woman slosh - pulling up the quilt and pushing it back into the water - this is the agitator cycle so to speak. From there let it soak for a couple hours.... then come back and do it again - spin the water out - add fresh cold water and add a half cup of vinegar to help rinse the soap out of the quilt - do the agitator motion again - and then spin dry again... I hang mine out on the clothesline to air dry - pull into shape as you are hanging - may need help "blocking" it - to make sure it is nice and straight - when you bring it in, it is ready for storage; you can add a dryer sheet when you fold it to give it a smell fresh scent when you are ready to use it - also, never fold your quilts the same way each time - they need to be folded differently each time so help keep from ruining the fiber in the batting; it preserves the quilt for many years doing this. Also, do NOT store in a plastic bag - store in a pillow case. Just some helpful hints I've acquired from an old quilter lady who has made quilts for nigh onto 80 years!


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Quilts can also be washed in the bathtub. Partially fill the tub with lukewarm water and mild detergent (but NEVER Woolite, I've been warned!). Loosely fold the quilt accordion-wise and put it in the water. Move the quilt gently up and down with your hands, working soapy water into it. You can leave it soak for a while.

To rinse, empty the tub and then fill and empty several times with water, until it runs clean. Squeeze, but don't wring, all the water out you can with your hands. Put a clean sheet into the tub and roll the quilt onto it -- use the sheet to lift and move the quilt. Water filled quilts are very heavy!

Lay flat to dry on the sheet and in the shade. Direct sun can fade the colors, and the weight of the quilt itself can pull out hand stitching if you hang it. It may take a while to dry, so of course, it's best to do this in the summer -- or at least, when it's warm outside.

None of my quilts have hand work in them, so I use the washer on a gentle cycle and it works fine. But for something made by hand, I would take the time and trouble to wash it in the bathtub.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Exactly what Marcia said!
My Quilting experts say to use BIZ for the soak, but not too much.....just takes a bit.
Be careful not to tug or stress seams.
Good luck......take your time


----------



## poppyandnan (Oct 30, 2010)

I would have it dry cleaned...........


----------



## redrose47334 (May 12, 2002)

Unless there is surface dirt or staining on the quilt, I would refrain from washing it..........put it in a dryer on the fluff cycle(no heat) with a damp washcloth and half of a dryer sheet to freshen it before storage...hand stitched quilts should not be put in a washer for the agitation will break the stitches. I would never recommend dry cleaning a quilt because of the chemicals used and they can stay in the batting for a very long time and help promote dry rot, also the chemicals are used for several times before being changed and who knows what was in there before your quilt.

If the quilt is vintage or antique and washing is necessary, lukewarm water in the bathtub, tiny bit of biz or ivory liquid dish washing detergent will work fine. Do not wring or twist as that will break threads also. I dry outside, with a sheet under and a sheet over (for bird protection!) in the sun. If any brown stains from wood oils or pollution, squeeze real lemon juice on the spot, put in direct sunlight and it will fade them out, this is a natural bleaching method that will not harm fibers. The care and preservation of antique textiles is part of my work in the quilting field and have had good results with the above methods.

Good luck with whatever method you choose and am pleased that you want to preserve something made with love..................


redrose


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Please do not have it dry cleaned... the chemicals that stay behind, will destroy it. Ask me how I know. Hard lesson learned.


----------

